# Tankless water heater.



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

A Bosch tankless heater provided by customer.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I assume when you order the outside units they are weather proof? Are they also set up anti-tamper? 

Install looks good to me.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Indie said:


> I assume when you order the outside units they are weather proof? Are they also set up anti-tamper?
> 
> Install looks good to me.


What do you mean "anti tamper"? 

Someone who is against compaction? Lol

Is it just the screws that hold the jacket on that make it "vandal resistant"?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

U666A said:


> What do you mean "anti tamper"?
> 
> Someone who is against compaction? Lol
> 
> Is it just the screws that hold the jacket on that make it "vandal resistant"?



Seems to me that with a unit sitting outside a kid or somebody with ill intent could really mess some stuff up.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Indie said:


> Seems to me that with a unit sitting outside a kid or somebody with ill intent could really mess some stuff up.


ya like my anti-tamper AC condenser unit LOL


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Not really tamper proof, I did put a iron body stop on the gas supply so someone at least has to have a wrench to turn the gas off. The outdoor kit comes with a different cover for the controls but, it requires no tools to access. The building owner would not allow a roof penetration, it is a flat roof. There is about a five foot tall wooden fence around it that is not in the pic, not saying that would stop anything from happening to it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I would like to send whoever ran the gas line a new torpedo level.

With instructions........


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> I would like to send whoever ran the gas line a new torpedo level.
> 
> With instructions........


I made the swing joint because I was using prefabed pipe nipples. I do not think the union was connected when the picture was taken. If you want to send me something, I could use a Ridgid 300 threader.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I hope you didn't leave a warranty on it haha


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Its customer provided.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Where's it located I need a new heater for my house .... But it all looks good to me ....


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

Check out this set up I did, the electric tank for the recirc, and the recirc pump weren't installed yet. Each heater is 400,000 btu. It's only a 5 bath house. Total overkill. Also, no gas or venting yet. They're framing a shed around it. And the g.c. Wants to penetrate after.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Jchar5147 said:


> Check out this set up I did, the electric tank for the recirc, and the recirc pump weren't installed yet. Each heater is 400,000 btu. It's only a 5 bath house. Total overkill. Also, no gas or venting yet. They're framing a shed around it. And the g.c. Wants to penetrate after.


 No gas piping.

Must be air fired?:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> No gas piping.
> 
> Must be air fired?:laughing:


Wireless gasline... It's new!

:laughing:


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11497"/>
> 
> A Bosch tankless heater provided by customer.


Gas line


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> I would like to send whoever ran the gas line a new torpedo level.
> 
> With instructions........


 




It's an optical delusion, or is that, optical illusion? Hmmmm.


----------



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

regulator needs outside vent and should be in horizontal position, also should be 8' from unit. Gas line is undersized..


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

studmaster1 said:


> regulator needs outside vent and should be in horizontal position, also should be 8' from unit. Gas line is undersized..


Huh


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

they allow you to put regulator in vert. position ?


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Most i see r vert, unless on tank


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I thought the regs without the vents had to be horizontal, perfectly level so the little ball in that fitting closes if it vents out?

Maybe I'm wrong, I have always installed them in the horizontal unless I vented them out to the open air, then it was up to the direction of the gas pipe.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Wasn,t this in the open air.

I can just tell u what i see.

I do not put in any regs and rarely run g.p., although i am looking to expand in this area. I may have to pick ur brain


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> Wasn,t this in the open air.
> 
> I can just tell u what i see.
> 
> I do not put in any regs and rarely run g.p., although i am looking to expand in this area. I may have to pick ur brain


Open air so no little brass deal on the vent, it opens to the air and vents out, so verticle is ok in my mind. 










Thats the little brass deal I am talking about, remove that and vent it outside and it can go in any position.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

certain areas of va. want pass them in the vert. some areas make you put a 3/8 vent tube in place of the cap when outside


----------



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

You need to have antside vent to keep water, bugs, and dirt from fouling the reg. I stopped using 3/8 pipe to make a candy cane after a spider crawled into it and messed up the reg. Inside if you use the vent limiting device they have to be horizontal, you can install them vertical but you will have to run a line to vent it outside. If you install it outside use the outside termination.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

studmaster1 said:


> regulator needs outside vent and should be in horizontal position, also should be 8' from unit. Gas line is undersized..


Regulator, is outside can't get anymore vented than that, only has to be in horizontal if reg vent limiting device is installed. Manufacture instructions state the gas reg must be four foot from from the heater, does not say top or bottom of heater. The heater draws combustion air from the top of it. The gas line is 3/4" which is big enough for the heater, this is a 2 pound natural gas system. There is 2 pounds of gas pressure on the inlet side of that reg. Even with an ounce system, that is an inch and one half gas line with a three quarter inch line feeding the heater. The water heater and all the other gas appliances and piping was inspected by a city building inspector and the fire Marshall.


----------



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Didn't mean to make you upset just trying to help. I have seen inspectors pass a tankless with an appliance connector. Pipe looked like 1/2" in the photo, must have been the pipe being at funny angle. The regulator having the cap is to keep stuff out so you need one, inspectors, gotta love em. I saw a tankless pass an inspection and it didn't have a sediment trap on the gas line. Navien, what I usually install, likes it 8' from the unit so if the other specs said four, my bad, but it looked closer than 4' anyway but that photo may be taken further back so it looked diffrent. 

P.S. I'm not perfect myself, ask my wife she will tell you.


----------

